
A symptom of sick society (podcast) - bqlou
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6333703463519731712/
======
bqlou
Podcast from LinkedIn's WorkInProgress with Jason Fried and David Heinemeier
Hansson about sick working hours and work/life balance.

